# @@قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية {مهم لكل المهندسين}@@



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*




*

*  أقدم اليوم لإخواني المهندسين هذا القاموس الهندسي {قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية} الذي يهم كل مهندس وأرجو أن ينال إعجابكم*

*



*

* طريقة التحميل*
*



*

* التحميل من هنـــا*


* 



*​


----------



## دبوسه (5 سبتمبر 2011)

يحتاج باسورد لفك الضغط وشكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

عفوا 
هذه نسخة بلا كلمة سر

http://adf.ly/2aTcr


----------



## samy2050anan (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير فعلا قاموس مهم
وأنا عندي الكتاب pdf والنسخة الالكترونية أكيد رح تكون أسهل
جاري التحميل........​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على القاموس 

وبعد اذنك رابط مباشر للقاموس

http://www.mediafire.com/?zvji4rzmtdb​


----------



## ammar-kh (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا استاذ محمود
شكرا على الرابط المباشر


----------



## lynxshaheen (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور على القاموس و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف التحميل 
حاولت اكثر من مرة مافيه فايده


----------



## ammar-kh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

تفضل
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zvji4rzmtdb*


----------



## amnshsh2 (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم الوطن


----------



## mostafa_mobset (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ben_sala7 (5 يوليو 2012)

انت prince


----------



## engkfa (10 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng amona (10 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر على القاموس والرابط


----------



## م محمد الشمالي (27 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohajer126 (29 يونيو 2013)

شكرا عزيزي على التنزيل البرنامج


----------



## سليمان ادريس (10 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك


----------



## eng_mohamed_civ (2 مارس 2015)

تسلم


----------



## drmady (2 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------

